# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Ik wil graag gespierd worden,maar hoe?

## italiaa

hey ik ben een jongen van 15 jaar ik ben 1,88 en weeg 85 kilo
een beetje te veel
ma ik wil gepierd worden ma hoe 
ik weet ik zit in de groei ma ik wil graag mijn hele boven lichaam trainen
ma ik eet een beetje te veel hebben jullie mischien een schema wat ik moet eten 

hebben jullie mischien tips alles is welkome

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi!

Ik ben zelf best een fanatieke sporter, maar ik weet ook dat toen ik 15 jaar was ik nog niet aan krachttraining mocht doen. Dit is niet goed voor je spieren! Wat je wel kunt doen is cardiotraining zoals fietsen, hardlopen, aerobics, zumba, etcetera. 
Naar ik weet mag je vanaf je 16e licht krachttraining gaan doen en ik raad je aan om dit in een sportschool te gaan doen en niet op eigen houtje. Je zult sneller resultaat boeken met professionele begeleiding namelijk en een abonnement hoeft niet veel te kosten.

Qua voeding zul je bij lichte training de voeding omlaag moeten schroeven en niet meer gaan eten omdat je gaat trainen. Bij een uur per dag is dat echt niet nodig. Ik ben zelf nu aan het trainen omdat ik beter gevormd wil zijn, maar ik wil ook afvallen. Ik sport zelf 4 uur per week verdeeld over 2 dagen en eet een stuk minder.
Als je veel gaat trainen, mag je wel iets meer gaan eten omdat je lichaam dat nodig heeft. De meeste sportscholen hebben trouwens ook een voedingdeskundige, die kan je hier ook mee helpen.

Succes!

----------


## dotito

Hallo Italiaa,

Ik denk wel als ja aan deze link iets hebt http://forum.dutchfitness.com/

Succes,

Groet Do,

----------


## Ronald68

> Hoi!
> 
> Ik ben zelf best een fanatieke sporter, maar ik weet ook dat toen ik 15 jaar was ik nog niet aan krachttraining mocht doen. Dit is niet goed voor je spieren! Wat je wel kunt doen is cardiotraining zoals fietsen, hardlopen, aerobics, zumba, etcetera. 
> Naar ik weet mag je vanaf je 16e licht krachttraining gaan doen en ik raad je aan om dit in een sportschool te gaan doen en niet op eigen houtje. Je zult sneller resultaat boeken met professionele begeleiding namelijk en een abonnement hoeft niet veel te kosten.
> 
> Qua voeding zul je bij lichte training de voeding omlaag moeten schroeven en niet meer gaan eten omdat je gaat trainen. Bij een uur per dag is dat echt niet nodig. Ik ben zelf nu aan het trainen omdat ik beter gevormd wil zijn, maar ik wil ook afvallen. Ik sport zelf 4 uur per week verdeeld over 2 dagen en eet een stuk minder.
> Als je veel gaat trainen, mag je wel iets meer gaan eten omdat je lichaam dat nodig heeft. De meeste sportscholen hebben trouwens ook een voedingdeskundige, die kan je hier ook mee helpen.
> 
> Succes!


Ik kan me hier deels wel bij aansluiten. Het is voor jongeren namelijk ook niet goed om lange afstanden hard te lopen. Dit heeft voornamelijk te maken met het nog in de groei zijn. Maar of dit op je 15e ook nog op gaat weet ik niet. Misschien zou je eens bij een sportschool kunnen vragen wat de mogelijkheden zijn.

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Italiaa,

Ik kan je maar één tip geven. En daar kan echt geen sportschool tegenop.
Ga zwemmen. Als je de uren die je normaal op een sportschool doorbrengt in het water gaat doorbrengen. Krijg je een geweldig figuur. Sluit je aan bij een vereniging die een wedstrijd zwem en waterpolo training kan verzorgen. Daar leer je de slagen op de juiste manier. Je spieren door je hele lichaam worden konstant getraint. De mooiste mensen, qua figuur, doen of hebben aan zwemmen gedaan. Ik train al jaren niet meer maar pluk nu nog de vruchten, omdat alle spieren goed ontwikkeld zijn in mijn jeugd. Alleen je boven lichaam trainen raad ik overigens ook af. A omdat het er niet uitziet en B omdat het waarschijnlijk niet echt gezond zal zijn.

Gr Ikke

----------


## ikke64

Niet meer trainen is overigens ook niet meer helemaal waar. 1 avond in de week zwem ik de sinds de laatste maanden 2 kilometer. Ik ben gestopt met roken en ben gaan scheidsrechteren bij het voetbal, dus conditie staat voor mij nu even voorop. En dat mijn spiermassa in schouders en benen er een niet slechter van worden is mooi meegenomen.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Ikke,

Ik vind juist dat zwemmers altijd zo'n breed bovenlijf hebben wat uit verhouding staat met de rest. Kijk maar naar de wedstrijdzwemmers bij de Olympische Spelen bijvoorbeeld: al die mannen en vrouwen hebben een megaschouderpartij. Misschien is dat voor een man wel mooi, maar voor een vrouw...

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Four Roses,

Heb je wel eens de schouders bekeken van de body buildster?!?!?! En het klopt wel een klein beetje. Maar dat is ook gezichtbedrog. Door zwemmen crieer je functionele spieren. Deze vallen bij de schouders meestal wel op en bij de benen veel minder. Maar als je de kans hebt moet je een zwemmer zijn been spieren eens laten aanspannen. Een scinnie jeans gaat aan flarden. (weet ik uit mijn zwemmers tijd).
En ja, ook voor een vrouw vind ik een mooie schouder partij erg mooi. Kijk maar eens als die zwemdames een gala jurk aanhebben. Zo mooi........ (smaak verschil)

Gr Ikke

----------


## jetske

Four Roses,
Als vrouw zijnde krijg je niet zomaar ineens enorme spiermassa. Daar moet je echt heel zwaat voor trainen. Die profzwemsters trainen keihard en doen daarbij ook nog eens krachttraining. Iedere dag een paar uren. Als recreant zal je dus echt geen enorme schouderpartij krijgen. Wees daar maar niet bang voor.

----------


## Four Roses

Dat is waar Jetske  :Smile:

----------


## ikke64

Helemaal mee eens Jetske. Maar als je naar een sportschool gaat om spieren te kweken doe je dat ook minstens 2 of 3 keer in de week 1 of 2 uur achter elkaar. Want daar hebben we het in dit topic toch over. En uit ervaring weet ik dat als je deze tijd in het water doorbrengt je echt spier massa ontwikkeld. En wat ik zelf erg belangrijk vind. Als je alle slagen zwemt, ontwikkel je ook alle spieren gelijkmatig. En zijn de spieren functioneel. Ik ben er zelfs van overtuigt dat als je qua conditie in orde bent, je spieren sneller ontwikkelen dan in welke sportschool dan ook. En ook hiervoor zijn er speciale hulpmiddelen die bij zwemverenigingen beschikbaar zijn. Over die conditie, zoals jullie weten ben ik 3 maanden terug gestopt met roken, en op mijn wekelijkse zwemavond kan ik nu al meer afwisselen in slagen. Hierdoor kan ik beter doorgaan, en krijg ik minder last van spierpijn. Wel merk ik de eerste 24 uur dat mijn spieren echt gewerkt hebben en dat heb je nodig om ze te ontwikkelen.

Gr Ikke

----------


## jetske

Om spiermassa te krijgen moet je toch echt met heel zware gewichten gaan trainen. En net wat je zegt....3 keer per week. Een man ontwikkeld sneller spiermassa dan vrouwen. Dus als vrouw moet je echt je best doen om enig resultaat te krijgen.
Tijdens zwemmen gebruik je al je spieren in je lichaam. Ik ontken ook niet dat het niet goed is voor je. Het is juist heel goed om je lichaam in conditie te houden/krijgen, en dus ook je spieren. Natuurlijk voel je al je spieren na een uurtje flink zwemmen. dat is niet gek hoor. Maar het is geen krachttraining. Net zoals wandelen en fietsen. Het is meer een duurtraining waarbij je dus je conditie verbeterd.
Je kan het natuurlijk wel intensiever maken door harder te zwemmen maar dan nog is het geen krachttraining. Dat je sterkere spieren krijgt van zwemmen is logisch. Je gebruikt ze meer en intensief dus zullen ze sterker worden. Dit krijg je ook van wandelen en fietsen. 
Maar d.m.v. echte KT zal je zeker weten sneller resultaat zien omdat je hierbij je spieren op een andere manier traint.

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Jetske,

Ik heb in het grijze verleden zeer intensief gezwommen. En ook tijdens de zwemtrainingen kun je op heel eenvoudige manieren aan kracht training doen. Als je meer informatie wil hebben kan ik je wel een aantal voorbeelden geven. Maar gegarandeerd dat ook zwemmende dames spiermassa creëren. En er waanzinnig uit gaan zien. Juist omdat ze echt alle spieren gebruiken. Daarnaast kun je aan een spier zien of hij opgepompt is of functioneel ontwikkeld. En dat laatste heeft toch echt mijn voorkeur. Maar dat is natuurlijk smaakverschil.
Maar laat maar horen.

Gr Ikke

----------


## jetske

He Ikke,
Ik geloof best dat je van zwemmen sterker en gespierder wordt dan wanneer je niet zwemt. Ook werk je met zwemmen behoorlijk aan je conditie. Ik denk echter niet dat je met zwemmen sneller en meer gespierd wordt dan met krachttraining. Met krachttraining train met zeer zware gewichten om als doel grote spierontwikkeling te krijgen.
Profzwemmers zien er idd goed uit. Hun bovenlichaam is goed ontwikkeld maar dat zijn profs. Als recrea zwemmer moet je niet verwachten dat je er zo uit zal gaan zien. Daarvoor moet je heel veel zwemmen en trainen...waaronder KT.
Ik vind de bovenarmen en schouders van vrouwelijke zwemmers er trouwens wat mollig uitzien. Ze zijn niet mooi "droog". En met droog bedoel ik dan weinig vet op het lijf  :Smile: . Misschien is het voor zwemmers in hun voordeel om een iets hoger vet% te hebben ivm drijfvermogen? (ikzelf ben geen zwemmer dus daar heb ik niet zoveel verstand van).

Het gaat erop lijken dat dit topic meer een strijd wordt tussen een zwemmer en een krachttrainer...... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Smile:

----------


## Oki07

Jullie zeggen dat het lang duurt voor je bij een vrouw spieren gaat zien. Ik heb van die gewichtjes gekocht van een kilo en doe daar nu elke dag arm/shouderoefeningen mee. 7 verschillende oefeningen, elke oefening 10 x en dat 5 x herhalen. Ik wil gewoon graag wat afvallen. Ik fiets ook 30 minuten per dag (15 km). Heeft dit dan zin? Of kan ik die gewichtjes net zo goed laten?

----------


## ikke64

@Jetske, Ja daar lijkt het wel op en we worden mede door smaakverschil het toch niet eens, dus laten we het hier maar bij laten ;-)

@Oki07 Alle beetjes helpen. Waar spieren zitten kan geen vet zitten. Bij elke beweging verbruik je energie. En mogelijk kun je de arm/schouder oefeningen verder uit breiden/verhogen in aantal. Als je dan verder afvalt zijn gelijk de spieren te zien.

Dus zet hem op.

Gr Ikke

----------


## jetske

> Jullie zeggen dat het lang duurt voor je bij een vrouw spieren gaat zien. Ik heb van die gewichtjes gekocht van een kilo en doe daar nu elke dag arm/shouderoefeningen mee. 7 verschillende oefeningen, elke oefening 10 x en dat 5 x herhalen. Ik wil gewoon graag wat afvallen. Ik fiets ook 30 minuten per dag (15 km). Heeft dit dan zin? Of kan ik die gewichtjes net zo goed laten?


Als je gespierd wil worden, of i.i.g. iets gespierder wilt worden, moet je toch zeker met zwaardere gewichten gaan trainen. Met 1 kilo gewichten zal je niet veel resultaat boeken. Zoals ik al eerder schreef; Spiermassa krijg je door met heel zware gewichten te trainen en vooral vrouwen moeten er veel moeite voordoen. Ik train op het moment met losse gewichten van 7 tot 12 kilo voor de armen en schouders. En doe 3 x 8 sets.
Het kan natuurlijk geen kwaad. Elke vorm van bewegen is goed goed voor. En als je wilt afvallen moet je geen krachttraining doen want hiervan val je niet af. Spiermassa weegt meer dan vetmassa. Je zal er echter wel veel beter en slanker uit gaan zien.

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Jetske,

Volgens mij kun je op 2 manieren spiermassa trainen/kweeken. De manier die jij aanhangt door veel kracht te zetten over een kortere periode of door duur training. Persoonlijk vind ik de spiermassa die ontstaat bij duurtraining mooier, hoewel misschien minder nadrukkelijk aanwezig. Minder droog, noemen jullie krachtsporters dat toch?!
En inderdaad spiermassa is zwaarder dan vet. Maar wel veel mooier  :Wink:  

@Oki07 zoals er al geschreven staat, is alle beweging goed en gezond. Waarschijnlijk zal het fietsen meer helpen dan de gewichten, (om af tevallen dan) Maar ik zou het daarom zeker niet laten, en mogelijk als je je er nog steeds goed bij voelt de gewichten wat verzwaren, zoals Jetske adviseerd. Maar het allerbelangrijkste is dat dat je je er zelf goed bij voelt. Anders wordt volhouden wel erg moeilijk.

Ga zo door, Ikke

----------


## Agnes574

Ik probeer momenteel méér te bewegen om gewicht te verliezen en doe daarnaast ook spierversterkende oefeningen voor benen en armen/schouders...
Hopelijk werkt die combi en ga ik op een gegeven moment weer met een glimlach voor de spiegel staan  :Wink: 

Iemand tips ivm 'buikvet' wegkrijgen?
De sit-ups/crunches mag ik helaas niet teveel doen ivm rugklachten.

Ben het met Ikke eens;
Maar het allerbelangrijkste is dat dat je je er zelf goed bij voelt. Anders wordt volhouden wel erg moeilijk.  :Wink:

----------


## Oki07

Hoi Agnes, wat voor oefeningen doe jij dan?

Ben ook wel beniuwd naar tips voor buikoefeningen, want ik heb me twee weken afgevraagd waardoor die lage ruchtpijn toch kwam...ja crunches dus.

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Agnes,
Probeer nu al voor de spiegel te staan met een glimlach. Deze heb je al verdient door kritisch naar je zelf te kijken en je negatieve punten te durfen zien, daarnaast zullen er beslist ook positieve punten zijn, kijk juist daar eens naar!!! 
De brede grijns komt dan later wel. En laat je niet ontmoedigen als het langer duurd of even moeilijker is dan je verwachte.

Gr Ikke

----------


## jetske

Veel mensen kampen met buikvet. Door ontzettend veel crunches te doen zal dit echt niet verdwijnen. Plaatselijk vet verbranden is onzin, je verbrand het over je gehele lichaam. Het vet rond de buik zal verdwijnen als je je vetpercentage verlaagt. Het maakt dus niet uit wat voor oefeningen je doet. Train je hele lichaam en dus niet specifiek je buikspieren. het probleem is dat vaak het buikvet als laatste verdwijnt.

Dat je last krijg van je onderrug komt omdat je je buik niet genoeg aanspant. Hierdoor haal je de kracht uit je rug en is dat dus pijnlijk. Probeer eerst eens die buikspieren langzaamaan sterker te maken en dus niet als een gek die crunches te doen. Zodra je pijn in je onderrug krijgt...stoppen. 

@Ikke: Droog betekend dat je vetpercentage laag is en hierdoor de spieren goed zichtbaar zijn. Met duurtraining verbrand je veel energie en vooral duurtrainers hebben een laag vetpercentage. Hun lichaam is dus vaak droog. Ze hebben echter geen dikke spieren en zien er vaak slank uit. 
Dus ja, als je je vetpercentage omlaag wilt hebben, kan je het beste duurtraining doen. Spieren kweken en afvallen gaat vaak niet samen.

En minstends zo belangrijk is natuurlijk je voedingsschema aan te passen. Zonder goede voeding geen spiergroei! Zonder aanpassing van je voeding, zal je niet afvallen!

----------


## dotito

Lieve Agnes,

Buikvet kan je niet afzonderlijk verliezen.
Het enige wat je kan doen is op een verantwoorde manier vet verliezen.(Gezond eten, veel bewegen,...)
Een tip is doe geen buikspieroefeningen want daardoor zullen uw buikspieren uitzetten en 't vet in de buikstreek nog meer naar buiten duwen. Buikspieren heeft iedereen je ziet ze enkel niet doordat er een laagje over zit.
Wat je kan doen is 2a3 maal per week gaan lopen tegen een gemmiddelde hartslag van +- 70% van uw max hartslag.

Do :Wink:

----------


## stylows

hallo mensen.

ik ben zelf een fitness instructeur en wil jullie helpen met een schema of alle vragen die jullie hebben. ik heb 1 tip voor jullie.

Bij ons mensen gaat onze vetverbranding pas werken na 30 min bewegen dus probeer al ga je bijvoorbeeld hardlopen dit dan meer dan 30 minuten te doen. maar hou er wel rekening mee dat als je net begint de 30 min vies kunnen tegen vallen begin dus opbouwend.

gr stylows

----------


## christel1

Mijn zoon is begonnen met muurklimmen en ik moet zeggen na een paar maanden 6 ongeveer zie je al echt het verschil aan zijn schouders hoor, het is een sport waarbij je alles moet combineren, en techniek en kracht op armen en benen. En raar maar waar hij krijgt ook buikspieren die je vroeger nooit zag, hij heeft judo gedaan en trampoline springen en gewoon turnen en voor jonge kinderen is turnen de beste sport om mee te beginnen en zwemmen hoe je het ook draait of keert. 
En als ze wat ouder zijn is judo ook een heel goeie sport om te beoefen, je krijgt er zelfvertrouwen door en ook een heel goeie fysiek, je moet natuurlijk wel meer trainen dan een uurtje per week, toen hij 8 was, trainde hij met judo 4,5 uur per week en met turnen 3 uur en dan nog de verplichte turnlessen op school en dan reken ik nog de judo wedstrijden er niet bij. Want hij deed ook bijna elke week een judowedstrijd en ging ook 1 keer per maand naar de regionale trainingen van judo en heeft ook op judokampen gezeten. En mijn dochter heeft ook op turnen gezeten, keurturnen, toestelturnen en ritmisch turnen en op judo.... en die heeft nu een perfect figuur. En nu gaan ze in de zomer ook nog ongeveer 2 keer per week (buiten de examentijd) samen zwemmen, ongeveer 1 km per zwembeurt... 't ja 't is maar hoe je het bekijkt zeker ? 
En Stylows..... is hondenwandelen ook goedgekeurd als sport door jou ???? wel niet slenteren he maar doorwandelen....

----------


## Flogiston

Goed doorwandelen en regelmatig een stuk rennen. Daar krijgt de hond een prima conditie van.  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

veel spinazie eten, net zoals poppeay, (sorry, ik ben zijn goede schrijfwijze kwijt, maar spreek het uit als poppai) 

btw, er zitten veel fouten in deze zin!

----------


## sietske763

maakt niks uit.........doe dat ook wel.............als we elkaar maar begrijpen...toch??

----------


## Raimun

ietereen sgriefd ier zoms es met foeten ...  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Lopen met een heupprothese zit er voor mij echt niet meer in hoor.... dan lig ik de dagen daarna deftig plat, ik hou het maar bij wandelen en in de zomer veel zwemmen... en ik moet ook voorzichtig zijn met mijn osteoporose, als ik loop en ik sla mijn voet om is hij gegarandeerd gebroken...

----------

